# Dante al Manchester United



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Come riportato da Fox Sports Brasil,sembra in dirittura d'arrivo un colpo a sorpresa: Dante,difensore brasiliano della corazzata Bayern Monaco,si trasferirà già a gennaio ai Red Devils.Non si conoscono i dettagli dell'affare,ma in Brasile sono sicuri.Per quanto riguarda la squadra di Guardiola,il nome fatto per la difesa è proprio un compagno di nazionale di Dante,ovvero David Luiz del Chelsea,che però è nel mirino del Barça.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Gennaio 2014)

David Luiz è un cesso e lo vogliono tutti solo perchè ha piedi buoni
cmq sto colpo è buono per lo United e male per Bayern


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Gennaio 2014)

Beh, in effetti Dante può giusto andare al Manchester United, al Milan o al Southampton 
Sarebbe un ottimo colpo per lo United, reputo Dante più forte rispetto al sopravvalutato David Luiz.


----------



## O Animal (21 Gennaio 2014)

Dante va per i 31 e il suo massimo l'ha già raggiunto, non può giocare in Champions e se il Bayern prendesse Luiz nemmeno loro lo potrebbero schierare in Champions... Strano che 3 società di questo livello, ancora in Champions, facciano operazioni con i centrali di difesa.. Luiz non è stato schierato in una decina di partite ma Dante è titolare inamovibile nel Bayern di Pep... dubito voglia insegnare i movimenti ad un nuovo centrale a metà stagione, mi sa che era una cosa dell'estate scorsa o della prossima...


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2014)

Mai piaciuto Dante.

Comunque Luiz è cercato da tanti anni da Guardiola, un motivo c'è. Per me con lui farebbe benissimo.


----------



## Frikez (21 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente un centrale decente per lo United, Ferdinand e Vidic sono alla canna del gas ed Evans può giusto fare la riserva.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Gennaio 2014)

*Dichiarazioni di Dante a radio brasiliana: "Se sono già del Manchester? Per ora no,sono ancora al Bayern.Sono felice dell'interesse del Manchester,si deciderà entro fine mese."*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2014)

entrambi sopravvalutati,ma dante è più forte. Il bayern dovrebbe prendere hummels se vuole sostituirlo degnamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ditemi il senso di acquisire due calciatori che non potrebbe giocare in coppa. Posso capire lo UTD (almeno in Premier Dante darebbe un mano) ma il Bayern...?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Gennaio 2014)

A questo punto penso che il Bayern viri su Manzoni...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2014)

David Luiz non gioca in difesa dalla seconda guerra mondiali,Mourinho lo ha messo TITOLARE nel 4231 davanti alla difesa...figuriamoci se lascia andare il suo boy da Guardiola poi


----------



## iceman. (21 Gennaio 2014)

Fossi nel Bayern andrei dritto su T.Silva.


----------



## Heaven (21 Gennaio 2014)

Abbiamo 1\5 del budget del manchester united per il mercato..sarebbe un grande acquisto comunque


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fossi nel Bayern andrei dritto su T.Silva.



Non ci andrebbe, i soldi che gli da il PSG sono i pochi a darglieli e lui in estate per soldi ha rifiutato il Barca.


----------



## Dexter (22 Gennaio 2014)

Fossi il Bayern prenderei Hummels o proverei un'offertona da 40-50 sacchi al Real per Varane.


----------



## O Animal (22 Gennaio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 1\5 del budget del manchester united per il mercato..sarebbe un grande acquisto comunque



Magari... in Inghilterra dicono che Moyes abbia un tesoretto di 150/180 milioni di euro da spendere sul mercato... noi non abbiamo nemmeno 2 milioni per D'Ambrosio il che vuol dire che non abbiamo nemmeno 0,006% del loro budget...


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Magari... in Inghilterra dicono che Moyes abbia un tesoretto di *150/180 milioni* di euro da spendere sul mercato... noi non abbiamo nemmeno 2 milioni per D'Ambrosio il che vuol dire che non abbiamo nemmeno 0,006% del loro budget...



E credo che da un lato questo sia un grosso problema, perchè quando i club sanno che stai pieno ovviamente chiedono cifre fuori logica per chiunque e di fatto è questo che un pò blocca il mercato United.


----------



## Heaven (22 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Magari... in Inghilterra dicono che Moyes abbia un tesoretto di 150/180 milioni di euro da spendere sul mercato... noi non abbiamo nemmeno 2 milioni per D'Ambrosio il che vuol dire che non abbiamo nemmeno 0,006% del loro budget...



Premetto che mi sembrava strano e penso di aver sbagliato a leggere tempo fà, ma avevo letto che il Milan aveva tipo 25mln per il mercato, e il manchester 150, quindi 1\5.. vabbe magari se li utilizzassimo


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2014)

A me David Luiz piace molto invece, sta limando i suoi problemi


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A me David Luiz piace molto invece, sta limando i suoi problemi



ma a chi non piace?? un difensore completo che sa fare tutto e con piedi da centrocampista, dovrebbe avere un altra testa però, è molto costoso sia come cartellino che come ingaggio..


----------



## O Animal (22 Gennaio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Premetto che mi sembrava strano e penso di aver sbagliato a leggere tempo fà, ma avevo letto che il Milan aveva tipo 25mln per il mercato, e il manchester 150, quindi 1\5.. vabbe magari se li utilizzassimo



Il discorso dei 25 era solo il limite di mercato oltre al quale Galliani avrebbe dovuto chiedere il permesso al cda per procedere... Ma questo non vuole assolutamente dire che Galliani abbia 25 milioni di budget anche perché in cassa non c'è una lira e l'unico che potrebbe fare i bonifici è il bresidente...


----------

